# heavy foot



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I just have a question about heavy foot on the gas pedal.
Is that good or bad for your engine/car ?
I've been very patience during the break-in period, but after the 2000km, i'm starting to hit the gas a little hard on accelleration.
Is that going to ruin the engine ? wreck something ?
I'm not very good with cars, please let me know.
I'm just hate going sooo slow.

Jim


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> after the 2000km, i'm starting to hit the gas a little hard on accelleration.
> Is that going to ruin the engine ? wreck something ?
> 
> Jim


What does your owners manual say? Mine says not to use full throttle for the first 1000miles - but it is a diesel. I reckon 2000kms is ok for full throttle!

Enjoy!


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

My manual says first 2000km is the break-in period.
After that I start to accelerate faster. Sometime after the drive, i open the hook to check to make sure everything is still ok... LOL
Sometime it smell like oil or something is burning. Also the engine making crackling sounds when i turned off the engine.



Sulphur man said:


> What does your owners manual say? Mine says not to use full throttle for the first 1000miles - but it is a diesel. I reckon 2000kms is ok for full throttle!
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> I just have a question about heavy foot on the gas pedal.
> Is that good or bad for your engine/car ?
> Jim



 It wont hurt the engine/car as much it would hurt your pocket LOL 

Heavy foot = increased fuel consumption = expensive joyride


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*same here*

I reached 2000 km a few days ago. Since then, I've opened floored it a few times, and tossed it around a bit on the backroads. I'm trying to learn what it can and can't do. I don't drive beyond my own limitations, but it has been fun (just can't do this with my wife in the vehicle).

I've noticed the burnt smell and the crackling noise. The X-T also makes considerable noise when idleling (loud fan noise). Things to get used to I suppose. :thumbup: 

pgames


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

the smell and crackling is normal for new car. After first 2000 I suggest revving it up once in the while (when the car is properly warmed up) but don't drive it in high revs for very long time.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> The X-T also makes considerable noise when idleling (loud fan noise). Things to get used to I suppose. :thumbup:
> 
> pgames


Mine never did this. You should probably have it checked. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I think the fan noise should be normal too, because once the engine gets hot it have to cool down somehow.
Another thing I noticed is that when idle, i can hear the engine and feel the vibration in the cabin. I know its normal for a truck, but the Xs only have 2.5L engine, shouldn't be much different from a car.



Avery Slickride said:


> Mine never did this. You should probably have it checked. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No engine and/or cabin vibration here at all. (my exy will be 3 years old in January)

It seems that you need to get yourself a K&N air filter. It will solve the vibration problem for sure and give you better performance.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> I think the fan noise should be normal too, because once the engine gets hot it have to cool down somehow.
> Another thing I noticed is that when idle, i can hear the engine and feel the vibration in the cabin. I know its normal for a truck, but the Xs only have 2.5L engine, shouldn't be much different from a car.


Mine vibrates like hell when you live it on drive in a stoplight. Vibrates a bit in N.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Well the vibration is not that bad... i can just feel it thats all. On my car before with 1.8L engine, the vibration wasn't noticable unless i try to listen to it.
But yah like driftking said it vibrate more in Drive while you press on the brake at stop.
Neutral is quiet... The air filter shouldn't be a problem because my car still new i think, only been since August, still havent' done my first oil change yet even.

I'm glad i got my X after you guys, seeing you guys have it years before me, make me feel at ease... if there is no problem with your X and its older than mine should be fine for a little while, if something were to happen, it would happen to yours first then i'll be prepare for it :thumbup: 
(ex. break down or any wears and tears)



aussietrail said:


> No engine and/or cabin vibration here at all. (my exy will be 3 years old in January)
> 
> It seems that you need to get yourself a K&N air filter. It will solve the vibration problem for sure and give you better performance.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The K&N filter is not something that is fitted only to older xtrails  it will help even your brand new exy breath better and therefore eliminate that vibration you're noticing now.

After fitting the K&N and even in D-drive at the lights I still can't notice anything different to being in N. I mean slightly yes, but for the bonnet to shake or for me to feel it through the steering. no way!

You'll be happy with your exy for many years to come :thumbup:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey thanks AT, I think i've heard my co-worker told me about that filter before, I think on oil change i'll change it to that instead. Is it washable ? I think thats the one my coworker was talking about, he said its more expensive but it will pay for itself after a year or two.



aussietrail said:


> The K&N filter is not something that is fitted only to older xtrails  it will help even your brand new exy breath better and therefore eliminate that vibration you're noticing now.
> 
> After fitting the K&N and even in D-drive at the lights I still can't notice anything different to being in N. I mean slightly yes, but for the bonnet to shake or for me to feel it through the steering. no way!
> 
> You'll be happy with your exy for many years to come :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Hey thanks AT, I think i've heard my co-worker told me about that filter before, I think on oil change i'll change it to that instead. Is it washable ? I think thats the one my coworker was talking about, he said its more expensive but it will pay for itself after a year or two.


Yes, thats the one, its washable and reusable and will stay with you for the life of your car. No more filters to buy, just the cleaning kit that will be enough for around 3-4 washes. You only need to wash it and re-oil it every 30,000-40,000kms.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Thats awesome AT, i gotta find where they sell it in Canada.
I hope they have them at Canadiantire



aussietrail said:


> Yes, thats the one, its washable and reusable and will stay with you for the life of your car. No more filters to buy, just the cleaning kit that will be enough for around 3-4 washes. You only need to wash it and re-oil it every 30,000-40,000kms.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, thats the one, its washable and reusable and will stay with you for the life of your car. No more filters to buy, just the cleaning kit that will be enough for around 3-4 washes. You only need to wash it and re-oil it every 30,000-40,000kms.


 Whoa thanks for the reminder man...Just realised that i need to wash mine....


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Canuck Tire ? YES*



wasabi4ever said:


> Thats awesome AT, i gotta find where they sell it in Canada.
> I hope they have them at Canadiantire


wasabi4ever:

They do sell at CTC: - 

The K & N part number for the X-T is : 33-2031-2
CTC number is : 41-0749-2

Their regular price is $82.99 but do go on sale occasionally. I got mine for $66.39

They also sell the "recharger" (cleaner).

K & N number is 99-500 and the CTC number appears to be 41 0100.

The CTC regular price is $14.99 - on sale for $11.99.

These $ numbers are at the CTCs in my area - they may be different in your area.

Hope this helps = Roger


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

OH, awesome... Many Thanks Rogers.
Since xmas is coming, i think I will put it down on my wishlist 

Jim



Canada's Far East said:


> wasabi4ever:
> 
> They do sell at CTC: -
> 
> ...


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*K&N*

Hey guys,

Just want to let you guys know there are other better places to buy K&N filter instead of CDNtire. I found a website which sell them:

http://knengineering.carshopinc.com/product_info.php/products_id/32037/33-2031-2

But I didn't got mine from there. I ordered it through Ebay, and they are only $40 USD alll together including shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ch.ebay.com:80/8013446561_W0QQfromZR40QQfviZ1

As Roger was saying before, you need to wait for sales at Cdntire to get it for $66-67, when you can get it now for cheaper :thumbup:


----------

